# OMG SNOW!



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We actually had accumulating snow overnight Sun night/Mon morning. We've had a whole whopping 2.2 inches all winter, and every time they say snow, or winter storm, it just doesn't happen for us. So we get a lil winter weather advisory and guess what?

5-6 inches later....!



















There are lots of trees over the boys pen so that seemed to keep them from getting too much in their pen. Still it was enough...could hardly see them LOL









Big Bang giving me that 'OMG MOM WHAT IS THIS STUFF????' look haha...


















Doesn't look too amused does he?


















Hayburner says "GET IT OFF!!" LOL









Houdini


















Big Bang is still off on his hind leg  Still needs to build his muscle back up, hard to do in the winter time. Otherwise he's been doing fine, just a brat! 









I let Madison and her twins out of their stall. They were like WOAH, what is THAT?













































Trying to find the small log she likes to play on LOL


















LOL love this!









Had to dig the daffodills in my flower bed out, they bloomed about 20-25 days early this year









On the ground









fence posts & porch railings this is what I was getting









I took this EARLY in the morning, these were from a little later in the day..

Field across the road


















My 5yo playing on the back deck









We had a great big tree branch fall over the fence - thankfully it didn't hurt the fence. 









It didn't go to waste









Madison's twins 2 weeks and 2 days old, they are starting to eat 









Hello



























She could care less if her gloves match LOL









She couldn't get it to go in all the way so she was laying on it LOL




































INCOMING!!!


















Airplane ears!









We brought Sparkles and Snow White out for a bit, she is 4 days old in the pic, and was afraid to move when my son set her down in the snow LOL


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Aww! What adorable pics! Love the flying goat babies with their ears out wide :laugh: As for the weather... what a WIERD winter we're having too! Hope your daffodils make it! Thanks for the mid-day pick-me-up, these pics were perfect!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Those are beautiful as usual! My goats won't even go out in the snow usually let alone get great pictures! They look out their barn door like what is this! Thank you for sharing


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh Candice. These are award winning photos. You really do good work capturing the beauty of the snow and all the joy of your family with your goats. I really enjoy your photos. Some of the best I've seen. Your goat kids are looking awesome and stout!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Sparkles is huge! The mamma gave birth to a 2 week old goat! You wouldnt be able to see her in that white snow much if it weren't for that grey duct tape.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I love the kids in motion pictures!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Beautiful pictures!!! Love the action shots!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow...that is sure pretty....


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

As always, just beautiful pictures. One after another, just wonderful. Thank you.

Jan


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww thanks everyone  I was worried these wouldn't upload very well as I changed the way I upload - smaller pics/smaller pic quality so I am not uploading 1-2mb images all the time. 

Well, the snow is GONE now. What a huge difference a day makes! Yesterday it was in the upper 30s with wind chills around 19.
Today it got up to 64, we were in long sleeve shirts, and my son even had on a t-shirt! 
of course now the ground is nothing but soggy, soupy mush. There are a lot of places where the water is just sitting because the ground is so saturated. Thankfully their favorite place to lounge in the sun is pretty dry so they were happy 

We'll be in the 50s/60s the rest of the week, 68 tomorrow! Rain/thunderstorms on Thurs.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Breathtaking!!! Your babies all look so happy! LOVE sparkles and my favorite picture is the one w/the baby goat looking up w/the snow on her neck--priceless!

The pictuers of the babies playing are the best-I love the "hover" pictures :laugh: 

Sparkles sure is a beauty!! She looks like she is always smiling at the other babies. So sweet.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I love the pictures and I think my favorite kid is the one of Madison's with more white on her face. She looks more like big bang. I think she is going to turn out really nice. Those 2 girls are growing really well for you. Good job Madison LOL. My favorite picture of her is the one of her under INCOMING!!! She is so thick yet feminine with great neck extension.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wonderful photo's!

Your babies are ADORABLE


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone!  Sparkles does have a very sweet face, very 'friendly.' She's becoming more friendly and less shy  She was having fun outside today with Madison's twins, starting to really find her legs, but she can't keep up with those girls..they are EVERYWHERE LOL

Roger - We love the doeling with the white face too, we love everything about her  She's long in every way, and starting to get some width, just taking a little time since she is so long. Her sister is getting some width to her, and they both have wonderful personalities. 
Yep that INCOMING photo is my favorite! I laugh every time I see it! She was literately FLYING trying to get over that snow as fast as she could! Those babies run, run, RUN!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I sure do hate snow, but it does make for beautiful pictures. Your babies are gorgeous.


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

I love all your pics  But the one called INCOMING is my favorite :laugh:


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

*Snow*

Great photos, Candice! Snow is so beautiful. I'm glad I live in a place where snow is not uncommon It's been a very mild winter here. Which is great in some ways, but not so great in others (as my sister enjoys skiing). Spring is finally coming here. Yay!


----------

